# Flare Gourami Sick! Help needed.



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

My flare gourami's fins have been fading but there's been nothing up until today when i went to check on my fish and saw these marks on him. I have removed him and put him into a temporary home. What kind of disease and what would you reccomend doing?​


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

First off, I love Gouramis 

Second I need to know what you feed him?
Third I also would like to know a few other things like whats in his tank with him Inc.

Also his behavior?

Because right now it just looks like a minor very treatable case.

P.s. He is called a Flame or honey gourami.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok so I looked at the picks you have of your fish tank.

For starters good choice on tank mates. 

Second please tell me you have added more plants to your tank? If you don't have enough plants, what happens is your gourami stresses out.

Gourami are a lot like betta's, however they don't have stress stripes, what they do is bleach out. Meaning they become pale. They loos there color.

Also please tell me your not just feeding him flake food? Flake food is good and all, but he needs, blood worms, shrimp, Algae wafer in his diet. along with the flake food.

Tetra tank nibblers is really good for them, it has Zuckini in it. Get that and some blood worms at least. He should perk up, and color up. As so will your other fish. Since all fish love what i just said to get.

The plants I would get a couple either fake or live. Gourami's like the bushy ones, Hornwort is good. They like floating plants too, but you don't half to get them.

Also your tank light is a bit too bright, you only need a fifteen watt bulb, or a long halogen light. Something a little bit dimmer then what you have, light also can bleach out a Gourami.

Lastly, Thats all I think is really wrong with him. Stress and he needs a few pick me ups.

If he has some odd behavioral issues such as he won't eat, or he just idaly sits there, rubbing, you know typical sick fish behavior, then I would say He is sick.

But since It sounds like hes been acting normal, i think he just faded out.


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> Ok so I looked at the picks you have of your fish tank.
> 
> For starters good choice on tank mates.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have added more plants! I have three fake and two real plants. He loves it over there. I just recently looked into getting blood worms so ill def get them now! I was just worried about that marks on him bc it looked like a rash. I leave my light off 90% of the time bc now the sun out more but ill make sure to change it and get some blood worms. Thank you very much! Muchly appreciated.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Alysssa440 said:


> Yes, I have added more plants! I have three fake and two real plants. He loves it over there. I just recently looked into getting blood worms so ill def get them now! I was just worried about that marks on him bc it looked like a rash. I leave my light off 90% of the time bc now the sun out more but ill make sure to change it and get some blood worms. Thank you very much! Muchly appreciated.


Your very welcome!

I am glad all it was was him fading out. He really is a nice looking flame.


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> Your very welcome!
> 
> I am glad all it was was him fading out. He really is a nice looking flame.










thanks! This is my other gourami, and as you can tell his colors are very much vibrant than the other one, which is what scared me.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

...that's not a bowl is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

